# Hello, I'm Taco and i have a problem.



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I took all my boards out lined them up and snapped some photos. Not only did i realize how many i have but i still want more. I think the next should be a dedicated pow stick.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

how do you find time to ride all those? 
I guess I really should know that as my buddy has a ton of boards and everytime we ride together hes on something else. 

Nice colleciton


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

taco tuesday said:


> I took all my boards out lined them up and snapped some photos. Not only did i realize how many i have but i still want more. I think the next should be a dedicated pow stick.


Sorry, I'm not really seeing the problem...


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Please stop.... It's contagious


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Ya but you need to clean up that green one on the left. A little WD40 and a hair dryer will take that sticker off nice and clean, will leave it nice n glossy too


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

slyder said:


> how do you find time to ride all those?
> I guess I really should know that as my buddy has a ton of boards and everytime we ride together hes on something else.
> 
> Nice colleciton


Does your mtn have ski-key racks?

They're the best, they allow you to bring 3 boards every time you go.


TT


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

slyder said:


> Ya but you need to clean up that green one on the left. A little WD40 and a hair dryer will take that sticker off nice and clean, will leave it nice n glossy too


Yeah, i should. It's actually the sticker that was on the Omatic when i got it. I swapped the bindings from the burton to the omatic and slapped that sticker on the burton. Both of those boards have been on the shelf for the past few years.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Does your mtn have ski-key racks?
> 
> They're the best, they allow you to bring 3 boards every time you go.
> 
> ...


I don't use those racks. I can fit the split and a solid in my board bag so sometimes i bring two. Just leave one in the car. Kinda temped to get those One Binding system plates and some Spark magnetos. Then i could carry 4 or 5 decks in my bag with one set of bindings. The bag is a 181cm too. I could fit a huuuuuge pow plank in there.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

I only see 6...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Supra said:


> I only see 6...


Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

collections have to start somewhere 

Do we have a member and count for having the most boards? 
I'm guessin BA Nivek very good chance TT
Just wondering


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

That's more boards than days I rode last year. I plan for this year to be a different story.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

My collection is very minimal. Most are wall art.


----------



## COtoUT (Apr 1, 2009)

all i see is six boards. A "problem" starts at 50.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh yeah? Do you have a problem? Show us.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

taco tuesday said:


> Oh yeah? Do you have a problem? Show us.


No one's ever going to come close to TT. Surrender, Dorothy.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

taco tuesday said:


> That's more boards than days I rode last year. I plan for this year to be a different story.


This is the problem.

Ride more = Problem solved.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

That had already been addressed.



taco tuesday said:


> I plan for this year to be a different story.


You are right though. It was a problem. There was a multiple choice question in some magazine my friend had in regards to pow days. Something like what type of person are you on pow days? One answer, the one i picked, was the person who is up early and trying to get everyone together to head to the mountain. Another answer was "there are no friends on pow days". I will be more like that this year, even when it isn't a pow day.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

taco tuesday said:


> ….One answer, the one i picked, was *the person who is up early and trying to get everyone together to head to the mountain.* Another answer was "there are no friends on pow days". I will be more like that this year, even when it isn't a pow day.


I guess I must be somewhat anti-social! I never really understood anyone not making it out to ride just because nobody else wanted to go! Don't get me wrong,.. I've enjoyed the times when I've had, (…or met new) friends on the hill to ride with. But I have absolutely no problem riding Solo! 

Short of those times when you will be riding in terrain or conditions where it is unwise or dangerous to ride alone,…? I would _NEVER_ delay or postpone riding just to wait on other people to commit to going or get their shit wired to get to the hill!!! If anything, it would, and _has_ been a case of,.. "Text me when you get here! I'll find you!!!"


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm with Chomps and prefer riding solo myself, I can get through lift lines quicker, and get more runs in since you aren't slowed down by friends who take their time, want to rest a lot since their legs are too tired since their out of shape, want to sit at the lodge and drink beer all day, or take forever to get ready to head to the hills. Unless your run the risk of tree wells, avalanches, or in the back country ride solo as often as you can.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Most of my time is solo as well, but for different reasons. I ride with my son, and he leaves me in the dust! I am the slow one.
he is also a park rat, most times i don't venture unless I want to try to get a few videos of him on rails.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

My riding buddies don't hold me up on the hill or chill in the lodge all day. We barely even see the inside of ski lodges. If anything i am the slow one. My 6 years riding is far less than the rest of them. My gf lived in a resort town for 7 years and rode almost every day each season, even in the rain. So yeah, i get schooled by a girl pretty much every time i ride. It's just getting together and hitting the road that is a struggle. I live in CT so usually for good conditions i have to drive over an hour. Nice to share the driving with someone if you go to Vermont or something. Anyway, i will be going locally a lot this year to screw around on easy terrain, learn to ride switch, buttering, advance my edge control etc. Stuff i can't do while bombing the mountain trying to keep up with my friends. Riding with them has pushed me in some areas but held me back in others.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I like to split the cost of gas.
$20 bucks a day Solo starts to add up fast.

Once we get there.
I usually end up on my own.
There are only a few people that will follow me.
https://vimeo.com/m/91383420
Ballistic will, I love that. Haha.
I think he does too, he's following me all the way to Baldface.

Yup I got a few boards.

TT


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

TT that's not a ski hill that's the middle of the forest. You don't even see animal tracks there its so dense. No wonder no one can follow you. 

Larry I can relate. My boys leave me as well, that's why my weekend outing is the "Orphaned Dad's". Now that my daughter rides I have a riding buddy again. I am no way afraid to hit the hill alone. Over the years I have gotten to know ppl, I will see someone there I know and if not, fine too, I ride where I want when I want and hit the singles line to avoid the crowd a bit.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I almost always ride solo too, but...



slyder said:


> Larry I can relate. My boys leave me as well, that's why my weekend outing is the "Orphaned Dad's". Now that my daughter rides I have a riding buddy again. I am no way afraid to hit the hill alone. Over the years I have gotten to know ppl, I will see someone there I know and if not, fine too, I ride where I want when I want and hit the singles line to avoid the crowd a bit.


Orphaned Dads weekend was some of the most fun I've had on a board. Made me interested in finding locals to ride with. I'm not good with people though. :shrug:


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

slyder said:


> TT that's not a ski hill that's the middle of the forest. You don't even see animal tracks there its so dense. No wonder no one can follow you.
> 
> Larry I can relate. My boys leave me as well, that's why my weekend outing is the "Orphaned Dad's". Now that my daughter rides I have a riding buddy again. I am no way afraid to hit the hill alone. Over the years I have gotten to know ppl, I will see someone there I know and if not, fine too, I ride where I want when I want and hit the singles line to avoid the crowd a bit.


Yeah my daughter started this year, but now it is a different problem, I get yelled at for riding too fast, My daughter has perfected the switch leaf, (falling leaf, switch) and she won't listen to me when I try to help her (the joys of being 7 and knowing everything). but she will try any trail she is fearless and doesn't mind falling on her butt. so when I ride with her , I am constantly stoppiing toeside (burning my calves) waiting for her or else she screams :shrug::shrug:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

larrytbull said:


> Yeah my daughter started this year, but now it is a different problem, I get yelled at for riding too fast, My daughter has perfected the switch leaf, (falling leaf, switch) and she won't listen to me when I try to help her (the joys of being 7 and knowing everything). but she will try any trail she is fearless and doesn't mind falling on her butt. so when I ride with her , I am constantly stoppiing toeside (burning my calves) waiting for her or else she screams :shrug::shrug:


been there. especially the burning calves. 
This is the perfect time to perfect your switch riding. I know she's younger but if anything like my daughter and most kids, it will click fast and falling leaf with progress to toeside-heelside-toeside in no time


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Deacon said:


> I'm not good with people though. :shrug:


:huh: I find this a completely false statement !!!

you came by yourself, drove 2.5 hours, got a hotel and spent a weekend riding with complete strangers who I now hope you call friends. In addition I'm pretty sure your joing us this year for our "Orphaned Dad's Weekend"

AND this year I'm making it a point to take more pics of the dads. I can't believe we have NO pics of any of us. A ton of great riding together but no pics....


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

slyder said:


> :huh: I find this a completely false statement !!!
> 
> you came by yourself, drove 2.5 hours, got a hotel and spent a weekend riding with complete strangers who I now hope you call friends. In addition I'm pretty sure your joing us this year for our "Orphaned Dad's Weekend"
> 
> AND this year I'm making it a point to take more pics of the dads. I can't believe we have NO pics of any of us. A ton of great riding together but no pics....


I do, I am, and hell yeah! lol


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

slyder said:


> TT that's not a ski hill that's the middle of the forest. You don't even see animal tracks there its so dense. No wonder no one can follow you.


Hahaha! That's how tree runs look out here in the PNW Slyder. In fact, that just looks like a damn good time to me. So many lines through there to blast through. I'm also pretty sure I've ridden through denser trees than that. I wouldn't be following TT though, I'd be racing him.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Trees? What trees? If only the trees were that open around here.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

again all the subtle differences of Midwest riding to real riding. 

you would laugh at what we call trees or "the glades" as I learned they are called. Again we love it and ride what ya got !!!! better than not riding.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

slyder said:


> again all the subtle differences of Midwest riding to real riding.
> 
> *you would laugh at what we call trees or "the glades" as I learned they are called*. Again we love it and ride what ya got !!!! better than not riding.


….and yet, I still managed to run into a few of them my first few times venturing in! :signlol:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> ….and yet, I still managed to run into a few of them my first few times venturing in! :signlol:


I hit three the first day. First one on purpose, I figured I'd just knock it over. It was like a three or four inch baby tree. Tree won. :wavetowel2:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

amazing how strong those little saplings really are.

Here is my middle son riding our "trees" at last years Orphaned Dad's weekend. Yes the kids got the use the GoPro and us dads got left out again.
Also forgot to mention that at 9am it was -9 F without the windchill added

Video compiling as I edit thread if not up will be shortly





Fixed settings should be public now let me know if there's an issue


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

slyder said:


> amazing how strong those little saplings really are.


Truth. I guess it's pretty good insight into my riding mentality. Lol


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Btw, taco, your thread has officially been jacked. :moon:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Deacon said:


> I hit three the first day. First one on purpose, I figured I'd just knock it over. It was like a three or four inch baby tree. Tree won. :wavetowel2:


Hahaha!! Yeah,.. I found I have a _really_ bad habit of trying to reach out to grab trees or saplings when I find myself going off the rails and getting out of control in the glade. _NOT_ the smartest thing to do. I need to break that habit next time I decide to venture in before I break an arm or worse!! :signlol:

Btw Slyder,.. Can't view the clip. It's listed as private. Can you change settings on it? 

Yup! I'd say it's official,.. This is a threadjacking!! Everybody remain calm and nobody gets hurt!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh wow! That looked fun. You're fortunate to have some _really_ wide open tree riding there! Now, I'm not trying to take anything away from your son's riding,.. but it appeared like that glade had some pretty mellow slope to it. (…could just be a trick of the wide angle view, but even so, it didn't seem to have any real "steep" to it.) Do you know if that's a thinned, maintained, or marked glade run, or did he just venture into some trees off of a marked run?

I only bring it up because the so called "Glade Runs" that we have at Boyne? As far as I or anyone I've spoken to can determine,.. even tho they are marked as Glades. They are not thinned or maintained at all. I think they are just using the summer bike & hike trails thru the thick woods! 

Whenever I have gone in? The trees are tight enough that there was usually only a choice or two of lines you could take. And since I attempted this after some of the deeper snows, those few lines where a packed & rutted chute! Not unlike a toboggan run. As a result, I couldn't pick my own line around trees and if/when I couldn't turn as tight or quick as the chute required? I would find myself being _launched_ up n out the side of it. Hence my tendency to try and hook a tree or branch to stop myself! LOL!

I would love to have some tree areas like that around here to get some practice in!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

These Glades are all natural and un-managed and marked as glade runs on the trail map. This is a state park and they frown on cleaning them up, even though I wish they still would. A ton of large rocks if there isn't enough snow can and will mess you or your board up. 
The year before the oldest nosed a boulder and dented the steel on his brand new board good. I was able to pull it out a bit. 

It is pretty shallow in the video I posted, higher up the hill there is a "much" steeper grade. Way over any of our abilities to ride in. Actually I don't think anyone in the group hit the harder stuff last year. The same year my oldest broke his board in the glades, Hurricane SBF member that road with us and his buddy, were hitting the harder stuff. I couldn't follow them. I joined them where it mellowed out.

Last year when we were there, they had a ton of fresh snow. Some of our lines were fresh powder on the path. Some lines were untracked till you hit them!! We had a blast in there. We didn't ride the park at all that weekend, since most of us that met up dont have this kind of tree riding. We all kinda just wanted to hit the kind of terrain we either don't have or never ridden much. I can confidently say we all had a blast riding in there.

Here is a pic of my sons best friend messing around you can kinda see the boulder under the pile and the fresh snow


----------

